# Science, what age?



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I would like to get some opinions from my fellow HTers. At what age do you think science is an "important" subject? Please understand that we do cover science, I'm just not sure at what level we should get really serious about it. So far I basically consider it an "explore" subject. I'm also asking because my niece (7th grade, ps) is struggling with science right now. I don't think at this age it's that big a deal but maybe it is? :shrug: What are your thoughts?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My DS,7, is very much into science. His dad is a scientist, so it figures- as in motors and gears. They stick their heads together and discuss air molecules and thrust of rockets, torq, etc....Evidently, though, most educators start with animals and plants since that is the curriculum you can find out there. I find that there are a lot of "things" you can do, but they really don't teach a true scientific principle. They are just fun. I don't call that science but we do them!

But I think by 4th grade at least, they need some formal science teaching. Maybe even 3rd.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I had them do formal science starting at 4th grade but still fun stuff. At 7th grade we are getting serious. They have learned a lot with the fun stuff.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Science is an important subject at our house, we start it from the beginning we (homeschool). My kids are still Elementary (K & 4) so I don't grade them, just expose them to everything and do lots of note booking and and hands on. In 6th or 7th grade we will start grading their work. If they don't get a good foundation at this level high school science will be much more difficult. There is too much to learn in those last 4 yrs of Science to have to also teach the history of science, the how to's, basic structure, etc of Science. So at our house the time when Reading, Spelling and basic Grammar and basic Math are "done" or taking a back seat the emphasis will be Math, Science, History, Research and Literature (at about 7th grade).


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Depends on the kid.

We pretty much keep science fun and totally hands on until 2nd or 3rd grade. Then we get a little more into the bookwoork, notetaking, and such - while still being hands on as much as possible.

5th grade gets a bit harder, but still fun and interesting.

7th grade, it starts getting hard. When we start the Apologia series. It is still interesting, but it is a lot of work. At this point, I figure they are reading very well, have their grammar foundations down pat (I stress grammar), and it is time to focus on real world things like math and science.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

We don't teach science as a "subject" until 6th grade. What we do is have a TON of nature books, field guides, little usborne science experiment books laying around the house for when they are bored. They pick them up and look at them, not knowing it is "school". Yesterday, they identified a snake, a moth, and something else. (can't remember now.) Once they did an experiment out of one of the books that had vinegar and baking soda in it. Then they started using old film canisters as rockets using what they learned!

We sort of feel like that if they don't have the foundations in writing skills (for lab reports ect), and grammar, and math as they get into higher sciences, it will negatively impact their ability in science. If they are GREAT at experiments, but cannot communicate their findings for example, that would not serve them well. Or if they understand the scientific process, but can't get through Chemistry or Physics because of the math involved, this also would not serve their interest in science well. So we focus on Grammar, Writing, Math, and Logic BEFORE we do science formally.

In 6th grade, they start Apologia General Science. 7th grade is Physical science. That is as far as I have gotten so far.  (oldest child is in 7th grade.) So far, because science has been a part of their play, they are excited about the time when they get to start. 

Hope that helps,
Cindyc.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't "teach" science formally until 7th grade either. However, my 10 year old daughter is enjoying a science book that I bought at Sam's about the universe.

There are a lot of interesting books about the earth, space, animals, etc. from the library that will teach basic information to younger children.


----------



## syn67501 (Jun 1, 2005)

I definitely have to agree with a lot of the other posters. Science doesn't need to come in a box or textbook. Books are a great resource but a lot of kids learn more when they are able to do hands on activities.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been using these guidelines (this is a complete curriculum):

http://msnucleus.org/curriculum/curriculum.html

I've noticed I have a tendency to say "we'll cover that when you're older" in response to my kids' very insightful, thought-provoking questions. I have an almost public-school mindset that says they wouldn't be ready for scientific explanations. But they are so amazingly curious. I'm glad that they are persistent because they've now broken me-down and I make a point of trying to get their questions answered while the interest is fresh and alive.

(e.g. my 6 year old recently went through an obsession with bones - what they are made of, what they look like, how they work, etc. The library was a great resource as well as Google Images!)


----------

